# Skimmer Issue



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

My husband bought a Aquatop PSE1 Skimmer for me. I have never heard of it! It has the skimmer, filter and UV sterilizer all in one. It seems to work very well but the problem I am having is loads of micro bubbles! I tried putting a sponge if front where the bubbles seem to be coming from but it is not helping. Has anyone got any ideas or know anything about this skimmer? I sure wish my husband would have asked before he bought. This wouldn't have been my first choice!*c/p*


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

There is supposed to be 3 filters inline before the water gets to the return, are yours in place? And, how long have you had it set up? Generally speaking, new skimmer style filters need around a 2 week break in period. You can knock this down some by rinsing the unit out in vineagar water. This will remove the slime coating that is on the plastic that all manufacturers put on new euquipment for shelf life.
On another note, these types of skimmers are not really good at all for the skimming portion. If its says its rated for 60g, I would put it on a 30g tank only.


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

This one is rated for a 60 gallon. I really wish I could hurt his feelings and take it back. I am not understanding about the 3 filters. I does have a filter on the end and I have a cartridge in there. Is that what you mean? Sorry but you are working with a blonde here! LOL


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

PSE1 Hang-On Protein Skimmer w/ UV + Power Filter
3rd picture in, it shows you how many filters are supposed to be in place.


----------

